# Film sullo sport



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Settembre 2012)

Mi sembrava una buona idea aprire un topic dove darci suggerimenti e discutere sui migliori film dedicati al mondo dello sport.
Inizio io con due filmoni esagerti:

CALCIO
Il maledetto United (The Damned United) è un film del 2009 scritto da Peter Morgan e diretto da Tom Hooper, basato sull'omonimo romanzo di David Peace.
Il film racconta i 44 giorni da allenatore dell'ex calciatore Brian Clough, successore di Don Revie sulla panchina dell'odiato Leeds United. Il suo carattere e le sue bizzarrie lo resero un'icona del calcio inglese negli anni settanta.

Vedi l'allegato 31



GOLF
Il più bel gioco della mia vita è un film del 2005 diretto da Bill Paxton, tratto dal romanzo The Greatest Game Ever Played di Mark Frost (inedito in Italia), che ha adattato la propria opera per il cinema e coprodotto il film. Racconta la storia vera dell'incredibile impresa del giocatore dilettante Francis Ouimet negli U.S. Open del 1913.

Vedi l'allegato 32


----------



## BB7 (24 Settembre 2012)

Il mio film preferito sullo sport è *Friday Night Lights*


----------



## Prinz (24 Settembre 2012)

Toro scatenato
Febbre a 90
Quella sporca ultima meta
Vabbé, ovviamente Fuga per la vittoria


----------



## Barragan (24 Settembre 2012)

Remember the Titans e Moneyball su tutti.
Poi il pugilato offre tanti bellissimi film.


----------



## Snake (24 Settembre 2012)

Moneyball
The Fighter
Coach Carter
Glory Road
Alì
Ogni maledetta domenica
Miracle


----------



## andre (24 Settembre 2012)

Alì e il maledetto united sono due film stupendi, li ho rivisti non so quante volte


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Il mio film preferito sullo sport è *Friday Night Lights*



Ho visto la serie tv, il film invece mi manca

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ragazzi guardatevi Il più bel gioco della mia vita, vi garantisco che è veramente un filmone


----------



## raducioiu (24 Settembre 2012)

Il miracolo di Berna

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ragazzi guardatevi Il più bel gioco della mia vita, vi garantisco che è veramente un filmone



Confermo.


----------



## Shallappalla (24 Settembre 2012)

Ong Bak sulla Muay Thai bello vero!


----------



## yelle (24 Settembre 2012)

Green Street Hooligans.


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

La rivincita del campione


----------



## Gollume (25 Settembre 2012)

The wrestler con Mickey Rourke.


----------



## bmb (25 Settembre 2012)

La legegnda di Bagger Vance. Film golfistico con Will Smith. Molto bello.


----------



## Vinz (25 Settembre 2012)

Cinderella Man
Il Maledetto United
Moneyball
The Fighter
Maradona - La mano de Dios

e altri


----------



## JulesWinnfield (25 Settembre 2012)

Ogni maledetta domenica è il mio preferito!

Ma ce ne sono un sacco... per gli appassionati di basket ci sono 'Rebound : the legend of Earl - the goat - Manigault' e ovviamente 'He got game'


----------



## tamba84 (28 Settembre 2012)

miracle sull hockey su ghiaccio va visto assolutamente.


----------



## Hell Krusty (28 Settembre 2012)

Invictus, la storia della vittoria degli Springboks(Nazionale Sudafricana di Rugby) nella coppa del mondo di Rugby del 1995 proprio in Sudafrica, poco dopo l'insediamento di Nelson Mandela come presidente e la fine dell'Apartheid...


----------



## Jaqen (30 Settembre 2012)

Qualsiasi film sul pugilato.

E poi, il sapore della vittoria, bello bello!


----------

